# wrong gun....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

For some reason these suckers always show up when I have the wrong gun with me. If only that State of Utah allowed us to harvest these suckers with a .22 or centerfire rifle... This one would be missing his head if this great state allowed. In Idaho it sure is fun the lop the heads off of them with a centerfire rifle. Although on second thought I probably would not launch a centerfire round in the air where this bird is perched high.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its funny how when you think about these things, you wonder why the law states that you must use a shotgun. But then you start typing away and suddenly realize that there is logic behind the law.

Some times you just need to do some finger thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm probably wrong and I'm too tired to look it up, but pretty sure you can use something other than a shotgun. It's gotta be more than a half ounce or ounce of lead, don't remember which, or an arrow...


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Minimum: At least 1/2 ounce of shot (of the appropriate pellet size).

I load my own .44 Mag and .444 Marlin shot shells for Dusky and Blue Grouse, and one of my brothers does the same for .41 Mag. That way, we can _legally _ pop the little buggers while we're out Elk/Deer hunting.

To get the required 1/2 ounce of shot in the handguns, you need more case capacity (shot capsules don't cut it), and you have to use some of the cylinder throat. So, I form my .44 Mag shot shells from cut down .303 British or .30-40 Krag brass, turn and thin the rims in a drill press, fire-form with #9 shot, and they're ready for use. (Further loading uses nitro cards over powder, and may or may not use an over-shot card. Sometimes, 12 gallons of nail polish or Elmer's glue is fine.)

The .444 Marlin shot shells are basically just .410 loads in a .444 case. Nothing special.

Five .44 Mag shot shells, one .303 British case, and one .30-40 Krag case:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Squigie said:


> Minimum: At least 1/2 ounce of shot (of the appropriate pellet size).
> 
> I load my own .44 Mag and .444 Marlin shot shells for Dusky and Blue Grouse, and one of my brothers does the same for .41 Mag. That way, we can _legally _ pop the little buggers while we're out Elk/Deer hunting.
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting. Just wondering what kind of pattern do these loads throw at say 10 or 12 yards out of those pistols?(I assume you are using revolvers). Ever tried a crimp to hold the over-shot card in place?


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

this is very interesting, i am going to have to look into it. great idea.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Have a Judge Tarus 3 in.
4.10 mag with 4 shot
The pattern is wide open at less than 10 Feet 
Hitting a one litre bottle at about that is the limit
I have popped one grouse off the limb close and done the job


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

squigie? does that do something to your riflings in your rifle? what do you use to cap the load?


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

My wife and I took some of her friends from school out shooting .22's on Saturday since they come from a country where people aren't allowed to have guns. Driving back I said to her, "I bet we see some grouse since I don't have my shotgun." She replied with, "what about that black pistol?" I had forgotten that I borrowed my dads Super Comanche in case we wanted to graduate them into shooting something bigger than a .22

I said, "you're right, now we definitely wont see any grouse."

Not five minutes later a little ruffed ran across the dirt road and into the oaks.

A quick stop and a short stalk later...
[attachment=0:1nqyjjdq]IMAG0215-1.jpg[/attachment:1nqyjjdq]

10 yards is probably the guns limit though. I had the sites set on its noggin with a 2.5" 6 shot at 7 - 8 yards and he still lost a tail feather.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Growing up in Idaho, we made regular work of popping the heads off grouse with the deer rifles. In hind sight of 25 years later now, I wonder how many deer we DIDN'T see because we thought it was fun to shoot grouse with a 30-06.


----------

